# Circle Jig for table router



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone know of a circle jig for use with a table router? I make a lot of small "candlestand" tables with tops around 16"dia. and usually rout the edges with a hand held plunge router. I figure there must be a way to do this on my bench model and have an idea for a radial arm across the bench with a centering pin to hold the top while I rotate it past the bit. Does this sound practical and/or has it already been done?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

I have made one or two with the pin in the top and with over head pin type but they just don't come out neat.  ,to many chips under the stock that do jam up the bit and get it HOT and in turn burns the stock.(nasty burn marks) 

BUT what works best for me is the brass guide and a template and a flush trim bit they come out clean as a whistle but you need a patten, but once you have one they are duck soup to make them over and over and they all come out just like the 1st. one.  or can make them smaller or bigger by using a differtent brass guide or a plastic ring that you can make quick and easy with a hole saw and a 3/4" forrester bit.
If you want to see a snap shotshot of the plastic rings just ask and I will post one.

I use the solid carb.trim bit with 2 bearing on the top on the shaft.
"#7399, UpCut Spiral Flush Trim Bit"
That way I can make the patterns out of birch plywood or hardboard, the bits are so go you don't need to trim the stock b/4 you make the table top just drive a nail or two in and go to work.

Here's the bit I use below ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_solid.html
Part #7399 you can also use this one #7468 but I like the bearing type because it will save you time making the pattern just put on some double sided carpet tape on one you have made and use it to make the templet.


Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*circle jig*

here is the one i use With a plung router I have made probly 36 tables all round and with this jig 6" up to 19" so far You can go a lot bigger And smaller I wouldn't use any other There are lot's of circle cutters of different styles but i like this one You drill the hole for the dia. you want http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=JIGS--


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. BJ, I take your point about the chips under the stock if using the table. Never considered that! I guess I'll stick with using the hand-held option.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Geordie

But just for kicks try the template way, I think you will like it over the plunge router way it's much quicker to do and all you need to do is make one pass of the router bit unlike the plunge router that may take two or more cuts to get the blank to drop out. 

Bj


----------

